# Calculating Anesthesia Charges



## suemt (Oct 1, 2013)

What am I missing?  This can't be right:

For mastoplexy, I need to calculate the anesthesia expected reimbursement:

CPT 00402 = 5 base units
Time = 3.75 hours = anesthesia 15 time units
Medicare conversion rate = 24.32

SO, I can expect Medicare to pay:
(base units + time units) x conversion rate = payment
(5 + 15) X 24.32 = $486.40

Is this possible that this would be the payment for almost 4 hours of surgery?


----------

